# Cannabis Tincture With 1 Gram of Bud?



## homebound (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey, I just want to try making a tincture, just to see what its like, so i would like to take a gram of high-grade bud and put it into some bacardi 151 like stated on this page:

http://www.thc-ministry.org/wwwboard/messages/172.html

So here are my questions:
1) It says 1-2 drops is enough. WOW! This sounds too good to be true, as 1 gram would only be enough for 3-4 bowls. Is this tincture really that potent? If so, this is the most efficient way to use weed.

2) Under the tongue? or swallow?

Thanks


----------



## homebound (Jan 31, 2009)

No one has any input at all?


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 31, 2009)

when you burn weed, a lot of the stuff that will get you high is destroyed. it never actually reaches your lungs, or, it may, but as hydrocarbons...which are bad for you. things such as thc, cbn's and cbd's, are destroyed by fire. the heat from a tea can release those things into the liquid, but I bet it would taste awful, lol. personally, I vaporize...this releases the thc for a really clear, cerebral high...just the way I like it, ahhh. I don't even need the cbn or cbd. I don't like couch lock. also, I can usually re-vape, a few or several times. my buddy came by last evening...we vape'd 0.2 grams, his first time to vape...then, today, I got high off the same 0.2 grams, again. vaporizing is _*very*_ efficient.


----------



## homebound (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea i'm the same, I always vaporize, the effect is great and it is really efficient. Plus, no smell.

Back to the tincture, I now understand how it can be more potent than smoking. Thanks for replying dude, +Rep


----------



## onenumcat (Jan 31, 2009)

homebound said:


> Yea i'm the same, I always vaporize, the effect is great and it is really efficient. Plus, no smell.
> 
> Back to the tincture, I now understand how it can be more potent than smoking. Thanks for replying dude, +Rep


no problem, enjoy it...


----------



## poplars (Jan 31, 2009)

don't forget you have to heat the bud before you put into the tincture otherwise it wont work. I believe this has to do with converting THC A to THC.


----------



## Sierra Mountain Grower (Jan 31, 2009)

Tinctures used in small amounts like that only work if you have a very low tolerance. Your better off making Green Dragon. 1 quart jar of bud shake stuffed full and favorite alcohol to cover. Make sure alcohol covers shake . Shake it daily. Leave in a cool dark area for 1 month. Drain clippings. I shot equals one moderate pot cookie. Its a great mild high and a little buzz from the alcohol. I must say though that the oily leafy quality takes some getin used to.


----------



## cannabiscrusader (Jan 31, 2009)

try water curing before you drop it in the booze. It should remove the "oily leafy taste"

forgot to answer the questions 

it is that potent, but he used one gram in a medicing bottle with a dropper in it. for a whole bottle he used an ounce.

Under the tongue, it goes directly into the blood stream from there. Ive also read in high times to brush your teeth and gums before you apply and swish the liquid around before swallowing.


----------



## homebound (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks all, +Rep

What I did was take a gram of high grade, and put it in some Jack Daniels (80 proof). Then I boiled water to 350 degrees and placed the mixture inside (in the glass dropper) I left it in for a good 10 minutes and then took it out and shook for another 5 (biceps of steel lol). Now i have it sitting for a while. I sampled some, and it is very green and smells slightly like raw bud. I may have used too much JD, so i'll mess around with the dosage for today and post up how it goes. Next time i'll use more bud and less alcohol (proportionally) 

Oh and @Sierra - I have quite a low tolerance, so hopefully this will all work out.


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2009)

eh, the way you did it I don't think it will work.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 1, 2009)

homebound said:


> Thanks all, +Rep
> 
> i'll mess around with the dosage for today and post up how it goes. Next time i'll use more bud and less alcohol (proportionally)
> 
> Oh and @Sierra - I have quite a low tolerance, so hopefully this will all work out.


I don't know if you have a recipe or what, or what it might say, but I'd press it after you soak it. uh, did you say how long you're soaking it, to present or until when?


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Feb 1, 2009)

i bet it tastes terrible


----------



## cannabiscrusader (Feb 1, 2009)

yea deffinately water cure it first. I make butter for my dad cause he cant smoke.. so when he runs out i make him a batch. When the water cure isnt done yet i cant stand the smell of the shit. Baking it in brownies not only kills the smell, but the flavor i cant stand mixes soooo good with em. But when the weed is water cured the butter is yellow instead of green with no bad taste. 

Now im gonna have to make a tinkture with water cured shit, then go to a family gathering and propose a toast. How fucken sweet would it be to see all your family members watching their hands go back and forth in front of their faces.


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 2, 2009)

How in the world did you get your water to 350? Water boils at 100 C, can't get any hottert than that.... 

I do small tinctures every week. The best method is in the cupboard for a few weeks. I put 2 grams of herb, pre cooked in a 200 F oven for 15 minuts, into 2 oz of 90% alcohol lemon extract. I then wrap the bottle of extract with some tin fopil to make sure no light gets in. I leave it there for a good 3 weeks. 
1/2 and ounce gives me a great high for getting home from work, just nice and relaxed. 1 full oz is great for spacing out to a movie and then falling asleep. 
If you really want to speed things up, put the alcohol in a glass bowl, and place the bowl in some simmering water. Add the herb to the alcohol. Get the alcohol to 160-165 F, and keep it evenly at this temp for a good 20 minuts. You will evaporate much of the alcohol, so adjust the dosage accordingly. Add to some juice, or pop, and voila, you have a green dragon. 
Effects take about 30min=1 hr to kick in, slowly building to a peak at 2 hrs. I can stay high like this off of some strong tincture for4 a good 6 hours, sometimes longer...


----------



## BooRadley (Feb 2, 2009)

"How in the world did you get your water to 350? Water boils at 100 C, can't get any hottert than that.... "--mannurse I'm not sure if you're kidding or not. But I'm pretty sure he meant 350 Fahrenheit, rather than Celsius.


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 2, 2009)

100 C is 212 F.... so how does it get hotter than that?


----------



## BooRadley (Feb 2, 2009)

mannurse801 said:


> 100 C is 212 F.... so how does it get hotter than that?


Oops. Ya got me. 



Sorry, mannurse. 

kiss-ass


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 2, 2009)

mannurse801 said:


> 100 C is 212 F.... so how does it get hotter than that?


just because water is boiling, that doesn't mean the temperature has stopped rising...
you can heat water to whatever temperature the heat source is...that is, until it is completely vaporized and if it's contained, under pressure, even hotter. assuming the poster meant 350F, are you trying to say, if my heat source is 425F, water will only be 212F. if so, I'm really sorry, but that is the most illogical thing I ever heard. by that same principal, once water has froze, 0C/32F, it cannot get any colder...say the ambient temperature is -20C/F(they're both frickin cold), but the 'ice' is only 0C/32F? not!

if I were to pour boiling water on your hand it would really burn and really hurt!
it would really scar your skin.
If I were to pour water at 500C/F(take your pick, they're both so hot, you'd never know the difference!), it would literally _melt,_ or at the least, cook, the flesh from/on your bones.

the temperature of water can/does rise above it's boiling point.


----------



## l3ored (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh snap. That article uses Puna Budz from my hometown!


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 3, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> just because water is boiling, that doesn't mean the temperature has stopped rising...
> you can heat water to whatever temperature the heat source is...that is, until it is completely vaporized and if it's contained, under pressure, even hotter. assuming the poster meant 350F, are you trying to say, if my heat source is 425F, water will only be 212F. if so, I'm really sorry, but that is the most illogical thing I ever heard. by that same principal, once water has froze, 0C/32F, it cannot get any colder...say the ambient temperature is -20C/F(they're both frickin cold), but the 'ice' is only 0C/32F? not!
> 
> if I were to pour boiling water on your hand it would really burn and really hurt!
> ...


Water canno0t be hotter than 100 C, it turns to steam once it reaches 100, and evaporates. There is no way in the world liquid water can stay liquid above 100, it is grade 4 science. 0 Ice, 1-100 water, 100+ Steam. Obviously there are variances when you change the elvevation pressure and dissolvable content of water. For a general rule, we will say we are at sea level with pur water under normal pressure conditions, similar to boiling a pot of water on the stove.

Water cannot remain a liquid past 100 Celcius, it is simple science. Water cannot stay water below 0, as it turns to ice. Once liquid water reaches 100C it turns to steam. Steam can be much hotter that 100 as it is water's gasious form. 
There is 100% no chance that you can make liquid water hotter than 100 unless you put it under extremely high presures. And vicve versa, you can lower the boiling point by decreasing the pressure. At Mount Everest's peak, you can boil water at 64 C.

Steam is truely invisible to our eye. What you see when you boil water is water vapor above a layer of tru steam. Once the steam touches the cooler air, the steam then reverts back to liqid water, so you get tiny droplets of liquid water forming in the air. This white cloud is not steam, but lttle water droplets. The layer of steam is only a few mm above the surface of the boiling water.

I started as a joke, then people try and fight this FACT. Water cannot get hotter than 100, it turns to steam at that point. Steam gets as hot as the environment, and ice does too, but liquid water can only be liquid from 0-100, that's it...

You mention that you can heat water until it is all evaporated, where do you think it went? It turned into steam once that water molecule reached 100. If you put water on the stove, the liquid portion of water can't rise above 100, once it does, it turn to steam, and is no longer water. That is why the water disapears from a pot of boiling water, it turns to steam, then liquifies again in the air.....
If water was able to get hotter than 100 as a liquid, why do we use it in cooling towers, to put out fires, and so on?


----------



## BloodShot420 (Feb 3, 2009)

i thought everybody knew that...


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 3, 2009)

BloodShot420 said:


> i thought everybody knew that...


That's why I was just trying to be sarcastic about it, nothing meant by it, but some don't have the facts I guess...


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 3, 2009)

damn, I guess I was sleeping through fourth grade. what you say makes sense. I think I'll go hang my head in shame now...


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 3, 2009)

haha, cheers man, all in fun, all in fun....


----------



## BooRadley (Feb 3, 2009)

BloodShot420 said:


> i thought everybody knew that...


 Most of us do. I just forgot for a second, that's all. Old age, I guess.


----------



## homebound (Feb 3, 2009)

Oops! I completely forgot the boiling point of water haha. Yes it was boiling so 100 C.

So here's the story anyways. I tried some the night of the original post, and nothing happened - So today I took it and put it in a water bath of boiling water with its cap off, so the alcohol evaporated. I let it heat and let half of the alcohol evaporate. I am left now with a greener liquid with a really green smell. It'll probably taste horrible, but I'm going to test it again in about an hour - hopefully I did it right this time.


----------



## BooRadley (Feb 4, 2009)

homebound said:


> Oops! I completely forgot the boiling point of water haha. Yes it was boiling so 100 C.
> 
> So here's the story anyways. I tried some the night of the original post, and nothing happened - So today I took it and put it in a water bath of boiling water with its cap off, so the alcohol evaporated. I let it heat and let half of the alcohol evaporate. I am left now with a greener liquid with a really green smell. It'll probably taste horrible, but I'm going to test it again in about an hour - hopefully I did it right this time.


Welllll???? How'd it turn out?


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 5, 2009)

BooRadley said:


> Welllll???? How'd it turn out?


oh no...maybe it killed him!


----------



## homebound (Feb 5, 2009)

Hahaha sorry, I'm always forgetting to post. I took 2 teaspoons and wow did it work. Only took 10 minutes to set in and then lasted a good hour.

And next time i'll try using lemon extract like mannurse suggested.

Thanks


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am sometime high when I go to work the next day (don't worry I am in management not floor nursing anymore).


----------

